# Map Editor



## FATALITY1992 (21. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich weiß nicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist aber ich versuchs trotzdem einmal.
Ich habe eine Frage zum "unreal editor". Ich wollte wissen ob es ein programm gibt mit dem man dateinen von .jpg in .utx dateinen umwandeln kann. Ich freue mich auf eure antworten.

mfg


----------



## mattit-jah (22. September 2008)

Ich war mal so frei und hab zwei sekunden gesucht 

http://www.unrealed.info/forum/2d-texturing-skinning/t-von-utx-in-jpg-3506.html


----------

